# Geplanter Goldfischteich



## étranger (20. März 2010)

*Mein erster Teich*

Hallo,
da ich und meine Familie endlich einen Teich anlegen wollen, habe ich mich hier angemeldet um das nötige Grundwissen zu studieren. Da ich nicht weiß ob meine Teichplanung gut genug geplant ist wollte ich die gern noch mal von euch durchchecken lassen.  Das war heute schon eine Quälerei den "Rasen" vom Garten frei zumachen. Unser Vormieter ist/war ein Messie und hatte somit nie Zeit für den Garten, sprich der ganze Garten ist ein reiner Wildwuchs. Ein Bild von der geplanten Stelle wo der Teich hin soll könnte ich wenn es gebraucht wird erst morgen reinstellen, weil ich da erst mal Klarschiff machen muss. Am liebsten würde ich morgen schon Anfangen zu buddeln, wegen letzter Ferientag und da will man doch nicht umbedingt an die Schule denken.
Hier noch meine drei Zeichnungen. So für Tips und Anregungen bin ich immer zu haben


----------



## axel (20. März 2010)

*AW: Geplanter Goldfischteich*

Hallo Yannick,


Dein Teichprofil gefällt mir noch nicht . Die Flachzone würd ich so 40 cm ausheben so das Du nach auffüllen vom Substrat auf 0 - 30 cm Pflanzzone kommst . Deine 90 cm Zone für die Seerosen  würd ich auf 70 cm reduzieren . 1,20 als Tiefzone ist OK !
Ein Foto wär nicht schlecht .  Wieviel Platz habt Ihr den für den Teich ? 
Wie breit wird der Teich den ? 

lg
axel


----------



## ebo (20. März 2010)

*AW: Geplanter Goldfischteich*

Hallo.

DIe Zeichnungen sind ja geil.    sorry hehe

Also so wirklich viel kann man da nicht zu sagen.
Was willst du mit dem Teich. Fische, wenn ja welche, oder keine. 

Gruss
ebo


----------



## Christine (20. März 2010)

*AW: Geplanter Goldfischteich*

Hallo Yannick,

herzlich Willkommen! 

Du darf die Bilder ruhig ein klein wenig größer machen (Seitenlänge max. 1000 px und 240 kb) und wenn Du sie richtig herrum drehst, wird es einfacher, sie zu beurteilen und schont die Nackenwirbel der Betrachter

Du solltest aber auf jeden Fall noch Fotos vom Ort des Geschehens einstellen.


----------



## étranger (21. März 2010)

*AW: Geplanter Goldfischteich*

Danke für eure schnellen antworten 
Ähm also der Teich soll etwa 3m lang und 2,5m breit werden. Wenn möglich möchten wir da gerne Goldfische drin halten. Die Zeichnungen eben sahen ja ziehmlich mieserabel :shock aus ( der Scanner kommt wahrscheinlich nicht mit Zeichenpapier aus oder was anderes ist schief gelaufen ) Hier noch zwei Bilder vom Ort des Geschehens bevor er bearbeitet wurde. Hoffe das ihr jetzt die Infos habt die ihr braucht :beten wenn es nicht reich bin ich gerne bereit weiter auskunft zu geben.


----------



## étranger (21. März 2010)

*AW: Geplanter Goldfischteich*

Hier noch die Fotos vom Ort des Geschehens nach getaner Arbeit. Hierbei haben wir entschlossen das wir 4m in die länge gehen weil der Platz es jetzt zuläst. Ist schon ein Unterschied gegeüber vorher.
lg Yannick


----------



## étranger (22. März 2010)

*AW: Geplanter Goldfischteich*

Ist meine Teichplanung jetzt in ordnung oder warum antwortet mir keiner. Bin ziehmlich ungeduldig


----------



## alundra (22. März 2010)

*AW: Geplanter Goldfischteich*

Hi Yannick

Ich würde das erstmal positiv betrachten.
Wenn hier keiner meckert scheint an deiner Planung nicht soviel falsch zu sein.
Als nächstes kommt ja die Technik , Folie , Vlies , Pumpe etc, was du dir da so vorstellst.
Bislang hast du ein Loch und da gibbet nicht viel zu mäkeln.

Die Planung gefällt mir allein von der Größe recht gut , leider hatte ich nicht soviel Platz.

Viel Erfolg bei deinem Teichbau


----------



## ebo (22. März 2010)

*AW: Geplanter Goldfischteich*

Hallo.

Wenn du schon gräbst dann mach ihn doch direkt auf 1,5m Tiefe. Und dann auf einer Fläche von mind. 2x2m. Dann hast du eine ausreichend Große tiefe Zone. Auch Goldfische mögen es nicht wenn sie einfrieren 

Gruss
ebo


----------



## Digicat (22. März 2010)

*AW: Geplanter Goldfischteich*

Servus Yannick

Würde meinen passt, wie Ebo auch geschrieben.

Wie hält das Substrat auf der 70er Zone


----------



## RKurzhals (22. März 2010)

*AW: Geplanter Goldfischteich*

Hallo Yannick,
auch von mir ein Willkommen hier im Forum!   
Wie schon von den Vorrednern angedeutet:
Pflanzenzonen, auf denen sich die Pflanzen halten, sind gut (wenig <-30 cm, fast die halbe Fläche bei -10 cm = Höhe des Pflanzkorbs bzw. Substrats!).
Den Rest würde ich so tief machen, wie es geht (es sei denn, Du willst __ Lotos oder viele Seerosen, die brauchen eine Zwischenstufe). 
Du solltest daan denken, dass Du auch mal in den Teich oder vom Rand an die Pflanzen musst zur Pflege - das kann man im Profil berücksichtigen.
Die Häfte der Teichfläche sollte wirklich bewacsen sein, wobei Du mit einer Pumpe das Wasser in ein zweites Becken fördern und von dort zurücklaufen lassen kannst. Anderenfalls hast Du mehr Technik "an der Backe" ...


----------



## étranger (23. März 2010)

*AW: Geplanter Goldfischteich*

Danke für eure schnellen Antworten!


Digicat schrieb:


> Wie hält das Substrat auf der 70er Zone


Ich würde das so wie bei der oberen Pflanzenzone machen mit Hilfe einer Erhöung aus Beton oder ähnlichen, hab das total vergessen danke das du mich erinnerst . 
Hier noch ein paar Fragen 
1. Wie viel Liter Wasser wären das ( wegen der Technik )  ?
2. Was bräuchte ich an Technik? 
3. Welchen Fischbesatz würdet ihr empfehlen?
4. Wäre diese Teichfolie und dieses Vlies in ordnung?


----------



## étranger (25. März 2010)

*AW: Geplanter Goldfischteich*

Ich schätze den Teich so auf 10.000l ist das richtig


----------



## RKurzhals (25. März 2010)

*AW: Geplanter Goldfischteich*

Hallo Yannick,
ich würde Deinen Teich eher maximal auf die gute Hälfte schätzen. Eine Faustregel ist:
Volumen in m³ ist etwa halbe Fläche in m². 
Abweichungen gibt es je nach Profil. Ich habe bei mir - trotz betonierter Steilwände bis 1m an 3 Seiten - bei ~25 m² Oberfläche 12 m³ Füllvolumen gemessen.
Dein Folienangebot habe ich gesehen - für Deinen Teich sicher kein Risiko, da keine teuren Einbauten geplant sind. "Multicolor"-Vlies weckt bei mir ein leichtes Ärger-Gefühl - ich habe als "Multicolor" so eine Art "Lumpenmatte" bekommen, in der auch Metallspäne eingewebt waren - würde ich mir nicht noch mal antun!
Such mal hier im Forum, dort sind auch andere preiswerte PVC-Lieferanten gelistet, die einen Blick wert sind. Annett hat schon mehr als einmal ein Excel-file mit Preisen und links eingestellt.


----------



## étranger (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Geplanter Goldfischteich*

Hallo!
Ich melde mich mal nach langer Zeit wieder. Ihr und das Forum seid leider in vergessenheit geraten da mein Computer nicht mehr starten wollte :evilund ich nur noch über mein Handy ins Internet gegangen war. Also in Sachen Teichfolie haben wir 3 2 1 meins links liegen lassen und haben lieber bei unserem Teichhändler Kautschuckfolie von Firestone ( 1,14mm) und ein 300 gr. Vlies geholt. Der Teich hat jetzt etwa ein Volumen von 4.500 Litern. Also habe ich jetzt noch zwei Fragen welchen Fischbesatz würdet ihr empfehlen und welche Technik? Der Teich ist 4m lang, 3m breit und an der tiefsten Stelle 1,20m tief. Pflanzen kaufen wir heute noch,vielleicht könnt ihr mir ein paar schöne empfehlen. Hier noch ein paar Bilder vom Bau. Neue Bilder folgen noch.


----------



## Maik (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Geplanter Goldfischteich*

HI!
Der Teich gefällt mir eigentlich sehr gut !
Allerdings hätte ich mehr Pflanzzonen errichtet für noch mehr Pflanzen !
Du wirst warscheinlich auch ein Problem mit den miesen Algen bekommen !
So wars bei mir auch deshalb musste ich bzw habe ich zusätzlich 2 Eimer mit __ Seekanne (Vielzehrer) vesenkt!
Und mir zusätzlich 3 Pflanzen-Schwimminseln gebaut damit die Pflanzen ordentlich Nährstoffe aus dem Teich entnehmen !
Und jetzt nach einiger Zeit trotz dieser Wärme kann mann sehen wie der teich Tag für Tag klarer wird!
Technik habe ich nicht soviel warscheinlich nur das minimum !
Aber mitlerweile läuft mein Teich auch gut und habe immoment so gut wie keine Algen !
Vor kurzen hatte ich noch ein massives Problem mit Faden und Schwebealgen!
Wahnsinn was mehr Pflanzen doch bringen hätte ich vorher auch nicht gedacht !
Ich bin halt kein Teichprofi aber habe hier viel vom Forum gelernt!
Dafür nochmal schonen Dank an allen Forenmitglieder


----------



## Susan (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Geplanter Goldfischteich*

Ich kann Dir __ Shubunkin (Art __ Goldfisch) empfehlen. Die werden auch handzahm, wenn man ein bischen Geduld hat...Letztes Jahr hatten wir uns einen Teich angelegt und 7 Koi drinnen, aber ich muss sagen die kümmerten und wir waren am überlegen entweder Teich vergrößern oder einen anderen Besatz nehmen und die Anderen verschenken, obwohl sie sehr zahm waren. Jetzt haben wir nur Shubunkin und unsere Kinder dürfen jetzt auch drin baden.



Als Technik würde ich Dir mindestens zur Pumpe einen selbstgemachten Siebfilter, Filtermatten und danach eine UVC empfehlen und ganz ganz viele Pflanzen. Ich selber habe einen BBF.


----------



## Maik (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Geplanter Goldfischteich*

Ja das stimmt !
__ Shubunkin kann ich auch empfehlen !
Allerdings die ohne __ Schleierschwanz gefallen mir persönlich besser !
Ich habe z.b. Schubunkin Sarasa Goldis und Koi´s bei mir drinne!
Und ich habe auch nicht das problem das sie mir meine Pflanzen anfressen !
Aber ob Goldi oder Shubi produzieren sehr viel Nachwuchs  wobei du wohl davon ausgehen kannst das wohl immer so zwischen 10 und 20 durchkommen !

Gruß maik


----------



## Susan (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Geplanter Goldfischteich*

Das stimmt...wir haben sie seit 3 Wochen und die jagen sich ohne Ende. Zwar schön anzusehen, das bei momentan nur 10 Fischen, leben im Teich ist, will aber nicht hoffen das wir soviele Babys bekommen. Wir haben aber welche an der Hand, die gerne welche nehmen würden.


----------



## Maik (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Geplanter Goldfischteich*

NAJA!
Wenn sie sich so jagen !
Dann wirst du in ein paar Tagen oder oder in 2 Wochen wohl die ersten kleinen sehen !
Die meisten werden zwar gefressen aber es kommen immer welche durch !
Ich habe bei mir auch schon wieder paar kleine Babys gesichtet teilweise sogar schon 2 cm groß !


----------



## étranger (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Geplanter Goldfischteich*

Danke für eure Antworten!
__ Shubunkin würde ich nicht schlecht finden. Wie viele Fische kann ich dann eigentlich im Teich halten? 
Und nochmal zur Technik, was würdet ihr da empfehlen? Ich hab da z.B. den Oase Biosmart 16000 im Auge.
Yannick


----------



## étranger (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Geplanter Goldfischteich*

Und wenn ich einen Filter selbstbauen würde wie viel würde das etwa für diese Teich kosten?
Yannick


----------



## RKurzhals (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Geplanter Goldfischteich*

Hallo Yannick,
meine Erfahrung ist: die Filterkosten sind unwichtig! Du kannst bei NG einen "Standardfilter" für 298 Euro kaufen, oder einen Oase-Filer usw. usf., und hast dabei keinen Anschluß an den Teich! Es kostet auch Geld, den Filter zu "verstecken" oder in der richtigen Höhe zu installieren (Filterschacht). Dort lauern m. E. nach die meisten Kosten, wenn man nicht einfach Schläuche von und zum Teich legt.
Im Falle eines Schlauchs zum Filter, und einer Position am Teichrand:
4 m 1"-Schlauch kosten min 10 Euro, dazu 2 Edelstahlschellen, und eine Teichpumpe. Die Pumpe benötigt einen Stromanschluß im Außenbereich. Wer das nicht hat, bezahlt hier bereits mehr, als für den eigentlichen Filter.
Ein Selbstbau-Filter ist in Deinem Fall mit weniger als 100 Euro erledigt, nur fehlt in der Kalkulation so etwas wie ei Schmutzablauf, eine Regelung (Skimmer, Überlaufbegrenzung), und die Anschluß-Verrohrung.
Die kostet locker dieselbe Summe. Somit ist das Spar-Potenzial bei Eigenbauten kleiner, aber nach wie vor interessant. Mich reizte vor allem die Möglichkeit, selber ein System zu "schaffen" (auch wenn es hinlänglich bekannt ist).
Rechne daher mit einem größeren Aufwand. Am meisten Geld kostet "verstecken" und das "Anschließen", sprich die Verrohrung. Wenn Du da konkrete Ideen hast, dann kann man Dir auch Vorschäge machen.


----------



## étranger (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Geplanter Goldfischteich*

Hallo!
@RKurzhals: Schonmal danke für deine Antwort! Das mit der Außensteckdose ist mir bewusst,wir habe nähmlich ganz viele für die bunte Beleuchtung unserer Bäume vielleicht stell ich davon auch ein paar Bilder rein wenn ihr wollt. Das mit den Kosten des Schlauches und anderes Materials usw ist mir auch bewusst, ich hab halt ein großes intresse an Sachen die ich selbst bauen kann ( Waldorfschüler ) deswegen wollte ich gern wissen mit wie viel Kosten und aufwand ich da rechnen müsste. Ich glaube aber eher das wir uns ein Filter kaufen werden da wir jetzt halt noch im Garten viel zu tun haben und ich ja auch noch ein größeres Terrarium in den Ferien bauen möchte für meine Bartagame.

So ich habe natürlich in der letzten Zeit auch am Teich weiter gemacht und das ist dabei rausgekommen. Wie ihr seht hab ich da so einen kleinen Filter stehen den ich noch von meinem alten Teich übrig habe, den hab ich drin damit im Teich einen Umwälzung statt findet und der dann neue Filter ein schnellen einfachen Start hat, ich denke nähmlich nicht das der Filter es schafft das Wasser sauber zu halten wenn ich dann auch noch Fische drin habe. Den Filter würde ich dann hinter die Bank links stellen damit er keine Sonne ab bekommt und die Optik nicht stört. Es wäre nett wenn ein paar von euch noch auf meine oben genannten Fragen eingehen. Achso Pflanzen kaufen wir natürlich noch eine Menge aber leider waren die Pflanzen die wir wollten alle ausverkauft deswegen habe ich erstmal nur eine Seerose dazu gekauft.
Gruß Yannick


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Geplanter Goldfischteich*

Hi Yannick,
ich zeige Dir einfach mal als eine Idee meinen Filterschacht:
     .
Daraus läßt sich sicherlich ableiten, was man so in Richtung Filter verstecken tun kann oder nicht. 
Das im Schacht installierte Filtervolumen liegt bei 300 l, ist also recht klein, und reicht als alleiniger Filter nicht aus.


----------

